# Metamucil and Linzess



## Newlinzessuser (Aug 6, 2013)

I have been on linzess 145mcg for CIC, or IBS-C. Call it what you want, it's still the same problem, only a matter of degree. With the Linzess, I get watery diarrhea several times a day. So I figured I'd try metamucil multihealth fiber in the hopes of firming up the stools. Using rounded tsp once daily, drinking lots of water, too. The first few days, everything was going well, still going, with no watery diarrhea. Then after about a week or so, things started backing up to the point where I was quite bloated. Backed off on the metamucil, now back to watery stools. Has anyone tried using fiber supplements while using linzess, and what can they recommend? My dr says it's ok to experiment and keep trying until I find what works. I do find if I take Linzess daily, it is just too much, so most weeks I take it every other day. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

if you're getting too much diarrhea with linzess, try taking it an hour before eating instead of a half hour before, like it's prescribed. that's what my gastro said. he's run clinical trials on linzess. linzess acts on the same receptors as food, so the further away you take it from eating, the less D you get. some people have had good success with taking it at night, on an empty stomach, before bedtime.

and yes, play around with the metamucil dosage some more. or try slowly adding more fiber to your diet if taking a fiber supplement doesn't work.

good luck..


----------



## Newlinzessuser (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks, Annie, for your reply. I do try to take it 1 hour before eating, but then it interferes with my thyroid meds, which have to be taken 1 hr before food or any other meds. See where I'm going here? Breakfast now delayed for 2 hrs after rising. I think I'll try the before bedtime route...however, lately I have been having lots of buildup of gas in the lower intestines, which wakes me up at about 3-4am each night. Any thoughts on that? Do you think the Linzess at night could make it worse?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, i see--that would be a problem, with breakfast delayed for two hours.

i don't know if taking linzess at night would make the gas worse or not. guess the only way to find out is to give it a try and see.

is taking it an hour before another meal like lunch or dinner an option?


----------



## Newlinzessuser (Aug 6, 2013)

That mightwork.


----------



## yumaken (Jun 5, 2017)

My Doc first put me on Linzess at night before bed time,, had terrible D and had to stop

I had a bad flare up last yr,, I went on large amount of Metamucil, that seemed to work for awhile, now the Doc put me back on Linzess and Metamucil

but some thing is still not working right,,, my question is can I take both in the morning together


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i don't really know the answer to that. hopefully someone else on here does. the best thing to do would be to ask your doc this question. all i know is that linzess is meant to be taken on an empty stomach. the closer you take it to eating, the more D you get. don't know how metamucil figures in to all of this.


----------

